# Norwegian: Jeg snørra



## cebranco

Hi everyone, I'm new here, so please let me know if I'm doing something wrong. 
I'm translating a Norwegian book, and after a big ski jump, the character says: 'Jeg snørra'. 
I imagine that he fell and rolled over... stuff like that. But it'd be nice to know it for sure. 
I'd be thankful if you guys could help me. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## basslop

"Å snørre, also "å gå på snørra", is derived from "å tryne/å gå på trynet". "Tryne" is another word for face, I think the English equivalent is mug. Thereby "å gå på trynet" means to fall on the mug. "Snørr" is the Norwegian word for snot, so "å snørre" is a slightly stronger way to express "å tryne".

There are other "å gå på" expressions in Norwegian: "Å gå på ræva" - To fall on your ass. "Å gå på ryggen" - to fall on your back. You can not shorten these to "å rævve" or "å rygge". The latter means to back/to reverse.


----------



## basslop

I would like to add that this way of expressing is only limited to your own creativity. If you for instance would like to tell me about someone crashing on a bicycle at high speed, you could say: "han gikk på ribbeina". It is not an expression I have heard before but I would immediately understand what you mean and probably see the accident in my mind.


----------



## cebranco

Takk skill du ha, basslop! That was really helpful! I knew the other examples you mentioned, but it's the first time I heard of 'å gå på snørra'
Maybe you could answer me one more question. It's still about ski, not about the jump but the ski itself. 
He's describing it, and he says: 'En tung, hvit ski med seks *renner* under'. I'm having trouble figuring out what these 'renner' are, which you find under a ski.
Tusen takk på forhånd.


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> "Å snørre, also "å gå på snørra", is derived from "å tryne/å gå på trynet". "Tryne" is another word for face, I think the English equivalent is mug. Thereby "å gå på trynet" means to fall on the mug. "Snørr" is the Norwegian word for snot, so "å snørre" is a slightly stronger way to express "å tryne".
> 
> There are other "å gå på" expressions in Norwegian: "Å gå på ræva" - To fall on your ass. "Å gå på ryggen" - to fall on your back. You can not shorten these to "å rævve" or "å rygge". The latter means to back/to reverse.


You should have added a warning for foreign speakers here:  "Å gå på ræva" og "å rævve" is still regarded as vulgar by many people.


----------



## basslop

Ben Jamin said:


> You should have added a warning for foreign speakers here:  "Å gå på ræva" og "å rævve" is still regarded as vulgar by many people.



Yes, you're right.


----------



## basslop

cebranco said:


> Takk skill du ha, basslop! That was really helpful! I knew the other examples you mentioned, but it's the first time I heard of 'å gå på snørra'
> Maybe you could answer me one more question. It's still about ski, not about the jump but the ski itself.
> He's describing it, and he says: 'En tung, hvit ski med seks *renner* under'. I'm having trouble figuring out what these 'renner' are, which you find under a ski.
> Tusen takk på forhånd.



Renner are the gutter that are profiled under the skies, a few millimetres deep. Cross country skies have one gutter while jumping  skies have several gutters. Alpine skies don't have any I think.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

As for that - Norwegian 'snørr' is derived from the same root as English 'snout'. So "gå på snørra" actually means "fall on one's snout". The meaning 'snot' is secondary


----------



## cebranco

basslop said:


> Renner are the gutter that are profiled under the skies, a few millimetres deep. Cross country skies have one gutter while jumping  skies have several gutters. Alpine skies don't have any I think.
> View attachment 14977



Hei, 

Sorry, I didn't get any notification that you had replied to the 'renner' question. But thanks a lot! Once again, it was really helpful.


----------

